
Quark-level analogue of nuclear fusion with doubly-heavy baryons - synthmeat
https://arxiv.org/abs/1708.02547
======
programd
If I read it right, this points to either a potential quark fusion reactor or
quark fusion weapon. Of course actually building either one may be kind of
impractical. But then again at one point not so long building an atomic fusion
reactor or an atomic fusion weapon was also impractical.

In any event, sci-fi authors should take note, because having your spaceships
launch a "quark fusion torpedo" just sounds way too cool to ignore.

